# Whitewater Pioneer George Wendt Passes Away



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

Sad to hear. It might explain why this was making the rounds today:

https://www.oars.com/blog/true-whitewater-rafting-tales-from-an-early-river-runner/


----------

